
Crux – open-source answer to Datomic - coltnz
https://juxt.pro/crux/index.html
======
coltnz
Pretty excited about this for a bunch of reasons.

\- MIT licensed. Pretty big risk reduction factor for users if the project is
run well.

\- Transaction time and assigned 'valid' time axes. We can use transaction
time to audit the system while assigning our own time basis for queries (e.g.
midnight billing triggers)

\- Data stored as documents but indexed for graph traversal

\- Datalog/EDN interface

\- Kafka for primary distributed store and transaction log

\- Highly pluggable and customizable

------
techdragon
Looks cool, but years of cynicism regarding “new” databases has me deeply
suspicious of things like “Kafka as a database”. I mean Kafka is already a
complicated enough thing I refuse to rely on it 100% for its normal usage. How
can I ever trust it as a persistent data store? The answer is I can’t. Others
will have to blaze this trail. Sorry but my love of Datalog is insufficient to
motivate me to A: trust Kafka, and B: add java/clojure/anything JVM to my tech
stack.

My reservations aside, serious nerd <3 for the Datalog support, I really wish
more data storage has native support for Datalog. I hope this project matures
to the point cynical system architects like myself can trust it, because
Datalog is just that awesome. The project looks like it’s off to a great start
so keep it up, and don’t let the cynical types [ like myself ;-) ] derail you.

~~~
yogthos
It's worth noting that the back-end is pluggable via a protocol. I imagine
that the community will eventually make a Postgres adapter for it.

------
jfbaro
Great!!

------
SnootyMonkey
Finally!

